# Ribbons from this weekend.



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

We had a rally trial this weekend and Riley did amazing! Trial 1, he got high in class with a score of 96. Trial 2, second place with a score of 95, which was his third leg for his RA title!!!! I bumped him up to excellent for trial 3 Saturday morning. I wasn't expecting anything, especially since a lot of dogs in B were failing excellent on friday... but man oh man did he show me. He got high in class again with a score of 95. I was so proud! I tried to take pics with his rosettes, but this was the only one that turned out. 

His new name is now Sarah's All About Riley RA, CGN .


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats awesome!!! Great job!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That photo is wonderful! What a great accomplishment. He looks like a champion


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww that's awesome! I love when our dogs pleasantly surprise us. Not to sound dumb, but what do those titles stand for?


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Aww that's awesome! I love when our dogs pleasantly surprise us. Not to sound dumb, but what do those titles stand for?


Thanks! Yes it is awesome when they surprise us! Especially when he was known as "_that_ dog" at the show last year(hopped the ring fence and took a little detour around the venue-twice) he has come so far! RA stands for Rally Advanced. CGN stands for canine good neighbour. It's the Canadian version of the CGC .


----------

